

Masked thieves storm into Chicago colocation (again!) - rms
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/02/chicaco_datacenter_breaches/

======
staunch
This is a big problem at a lot of data centers. It's _very_ rarely made
public. It's bad for business, ya know. I personally know of one incident (at
a major data center) where some bad guys stole a bunch of super valuable gear
by lowering it out of a window down to street level.

~~~
rms
Do you think thieves are more commonly stealing valuable equipment or specific
valuable information?

~~~
staunch
I'd bet money all but a _very_ few are after just the equipment itself.

Step 1) Have your cousin the janitor let you in the back door.

Step 2) Take an expensive looking gadget from the loading dock.

Step 3) eBay it for $10k.

------
chaostheory
sounds a bit like a shadowrun...

